# Help Please! Trying to start an Online Business but cannot find some of the items I want to offer



## emilydawn1974 (Jul 12, 2014)

I am wanting to start Online printing store but I don't have the funds to buy all the equipment I would need. I am looking for companies that offer everything From Appeal, Business cards, invations, As Well as gifts items like cell Phone and Tablet cases, shower curtins, note books, binders and other things that have the monogramming printed or dtg on them. I know about cafeexpess and the other companies and that is what I am wanting but I don't want to have there names on my website or my customers have to go to them to get to me. I feel like I would loss customers that way. I know that I will probably have to go through different companies to get the stuff that I want and that's ok. I just cannot find the companies that offer the monograming gifts and vinyl Items I am wanting. I am also wanting to find a company that I can get wholesale shirt, jackets and school and sports uniforms that I could offer to the schools and sports teams. Some of the teams sell tshirt and jackets as fundraisers, I would like to be able to offer something like that also. I would just make less of a profit on these items so that they can make money also. Any help that any of you can offer would be greatly appreciated. I have been searching for almost 18 months and cannot find what I am looking for. I have found some but not everything. I don't know if I can typing in the wrong stuff in my search or what. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi 

I could help with a few items on your list. 
I offer vinyl printing, silicon wristbands, embroidery (monogramming too) versacaam print and cutting (stickers, car graphics etc..) mug, phone case, tablet case (and much more) printing, lsnysrd lol the list rolls on. PM me your contact details and ill get some info together for you.


----------

